

English or German? - laex
http://imgur.com/12cu2gi

======
laex
Taken from The Design and Implementation of Speech Recognition Systems. See
[http://asr.cs.cmu.edu/spring2014/lectures/class4.DP.pdf](http://asr.cs.cmu.edu/spring2014/lectures/class4.DP.pdf)
Slide 2.

